# My Celeste Bianchi Ti



## fatsteelfreak (Jun 28, 2007)

I got this frame 18mths ago from italy

is built with pre 06 Chorus 10, Bianchi branded bar/stem/wheels, Record Ti post and Celeste Fizik Arione and Michelin tyres

Andy


----------



## kondre2000 (Mar 11, 2008)

nice, very nice


----------



## yfdcap (Jun 6, 2008)

Very nice.:thumbsup:


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

do you know who made it? wondering if bianchi is/was farming out ti work to litespeed as other european builders have (i.e. merckx majestic ti were litespeed built). how much did you get it for if you don't mind saying? if you do mind, sorry and please ignore. sweet bike btw!!!!!!!


----------



## lovetranquillity (Jun 13, 2009)

Very nice bike, I like the colour.


----------

